# Quotes for Vehicles



## EpiEMS (Dec 7, 2021)

Where can I obtain price quotes and historical price data for vehicle purchases? Working with a hybrid career/volunteer agency on structuring a plan for this.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 8, 2021)

Not to sound too snarky, but have you tried asking the agency for their records?

most ambulances I have seen were purchased by the state bid lists; however, they are then heavily customized, as may agencies can pick and chose the options they want.  

You can also contact the company manufactures you want to deal with and request they put you in touch with the local dealer.   Let the sales people work up a quote for you, explaining what the cost of each feature is.  

You can also create a spec sheet, and then list the Ct bid website as a RFP https://portal.ct.gov/DAS/CTSource/CTSource

lots of variables depending on what your agency wants to do.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 8, 2021)

DrParasite said:


> Not to sound too snarky, but have you tried asking the agency for their records?
> 
> most ambulances I have seen were purchased by the state bid lists; however, they are then heavily customized, as may agencies can pick and chose the options they want.
> 
> ...



Not too snarky at all - this is a couple pieces I was missing. The problem is, we have gotten absurdly high quotes and I am intensely skeptical based on some preliminary research, hence my wanting to mark this to market (see what actual prices paid and quoted are).


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 8, 2021)

Without getting into the weeds, new ambulance prices are set by the dealers.  There are a slew of factors, but if your state doesn't have a bid contract, you are at their mercy.  I doubt you will be able to price match dealers for the same brand, but you can def see if the manufacturers will go against one another.  





__





						Ambulance Dealers | New Ambulance | Horton Emergency Vehicles
					

Your certified Horton ambulance dealer is just a search away with our quick and easy-to-use dealer locator. Found at locations all over the nation, our dealers will help you get the exact type and configuration you need, each customized and ready




					www.hortonambulance.com
				












						Buy an AEV Ambulance | AEV
					

Find an AEV ambulance dealer near you or contact us to learn more about our custom ambulance options.




					www.aev.com
				












						Medix - Find An Ambulance Dealer Near You
					

Responsive, invested Medix ambulance dealers you can stand to be in the same room with. Search by state to find a true partner in emergency response.




					medixambulance.com
				




however, at the end of the day, expect to spend between 100k and 200k for a new one, at least as per 








						Operations Management for First Response Professionals - Operative IQ
					

Operations Management Software featuring Inventory Management, Asset Management, Fleet Management, Narcotics Tracking and RFID for EMS, Fire, Police, Air Medical, Clinics and Hospitals.




					www.operativeiq.com
				




this might help you out as well 








						How to buy ambulances
					

Here are the top seven things to consider when making an ambulance purchase




					www.ems1.com


----------



## Tigger (Dec 9, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Not too snarky at all - this is a couple pieces I was missing. The problem is, we have gotten absurdly high quotes and I am intensely skeptical based on some preliminary research, hence my wanting to mark this to market (see what actual prices paid and quoted are).


I suspect you will find these quotes to be accurate. Costs have skyrocketed in the past two years, we're at over a 30k increase on an unchanged spec. Your best bet to look at purchasing history might be through co-ops. Pennsylvania's COSTARs is a common as is Savvik. They negotiate a "base price" with each manufacturer (still sometimes with a dealer) and then you can add from that. Might be interesting to see what the increase on the base price is.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 10, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I suspect you will find these quotes to be accurate. Costs have skyrocketed in the past two years, we're at over a 30k increase on an unchanged spec. Your best bet to look at purchasing history might be through co-ops. Pennsylvania's COSTARs is a common as is Savvik. They negotiate a "base price" with each manufacturer (still sometimes with a dealer) and then you can add from that. Might be interesting to see what the increase on the base price is.



We’ve been quoted $300k for equivalent Type IIIs (box + chassis) to what we currently have and paid circa $180k for apiece. I am highly skeptical of whether the service really needs Type Is and IIIs (particularly the large box sizes we have) and of the quotes themselves.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 10, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> We’ve been quoted $300k for equivalent Type IIIs (box + chassis) to what we currently have and paid circa $180k for apiece. I am highly skeptical of whether the service really needs Type Is and IIIs (particularly the large box sizes we have) and of the quotes themselves.


Does that include cot and loading system? If so probably not that far off.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 10, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Does that include cot and loading system? If so probably not that far off.



Not sure - fair point, will check on that. We do have perfectly good Stryker power cots. Do you know if the loading system can be removed and swapped in? (3 power loading systems in the current units)


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 10, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Not sure - fair point, will check on that. We do have perfectly good Stryker power cots. Do you know if the loading system can be removed and swapped in? (3 power loading systems in the current units)


99% sure the answer is yes,  but check with your Stryker dealer to be sure.  You also want to to ensure their maintenance contract can be transferred to another vehicle.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 10, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> Not sure - fair point, will check on that. We do have perfectly good Stryker power cots. Do you know if the loading system can be removed and swapped in? (3 power loading systems in the current units)


If these are new enough to have powerloads and are likable boxes, consider a remount for sure.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 10, 2021)

All good points above. I am pushing for Type IIs and fighting a losing battle. I also would be amenable to shorter 140”, 150” type IIIs


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 11, 2021)

EpiEMS said:


> All good points above. I am pushing for Type IIs and fighting a losing battle. I also would be amenable to shorter 140”, 150” type IIIs


as a 6'3" provider, who is around 240ish lbs, I never want to step foot into a type 2 vanbulance.

a type 2 is ok for bls IFT, or when you only will ever have 2 providers in the ambulance.   as someone who has worked a cardiac arrest,  and had a Medic need to be told by his partner that he needs to do compressions, bc the emts are driving the trucks,  I can't imagine putting two or three providers in the back with a sick patient, or a student, or..  well, anything other than a bls call.

my preference is type 3.  while type 2s are cheaper,  and I know agencies that use them for 911 work, I think the drawbacks exceed their advantages


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 11, 2021)

DrParasite said:


> as a 6'3" provider, who is around 240ish lbs, I never want to step foot into a type 2 vanbulance.
> 
> a type 2 is ok for bls IFT, or when you only will ever have 2 providers in the ambulance.   as someone who has worked a cardiac arrest,  and had a Medic need to be told by his partner that he needs to do compressions, bc the emts are driving the trucks,  I can't imagine putting two or three providers in the back with a sick patient, or a student, or..  well, anything other than a bls call.
> 
> my preference is type 3.  while type 2s are cheaper,  and I know agencies that use them for 911 work, I think the drawbacks exceed their advantages


You're thinking as a provider and not a budget troll/management.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 11, 2021)

DrParasite said:


> as a 6'3" provider, who is around 240ish lbs, I never want to step foot into a type 2 vanbulance.
> 
> a type 2 is ok for bls IFT, or when you only will ever have 2 providers in the ambulance.   as someone who has worked a cardiac arrest,  and had a Medic need to be told by his partner that he needs to do compressions, bc the emts are driving the trucks,  I can't imagine putting two or three providers in the back with a sick patient, or a student, or..  well, anything other than a bls call.
> 
> my preference is type 3.  while type 2s are cheaper,  and I know agencies that use them for 911 work, I think the drawbacks exceed their advantages


Worked many sick patients in an AMR Ford transit with three providers in back and can’t ever think of a time where I thought “if I had more room it would make a difference.”

I change my workflow a little bit from my FD’s mega box that I spend most of my time in and things go fine. I’m your height and have no issues with the Transit/Sprinter, an E350 type 2 is offensive but I don’t think you can buy those anymore. 

In any case you may find the savings on a remount to make most of this moot.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 11, 2021)

I've never been in a transit sprinter, so I can't speak for those...  but I've been in the back of these truck like the one below, and wish we weren't tripping over each other.





Cheaper than a type 3?  absolutely.  remountable?  nope, these vans can't be remounted.  Most people at my former agency tried to avoid them for full time 911 trucks, unless there were no other options.  But if you want a cheap option, that can travel a large number of miles, with only two providers and a patient, then they do the job.

Has it ever affected clinical outcomes?  doubtful, but then again, I don't think if there are any studies that have shown any difference in clinical outcomes in sick patients, depending on what type of ambulance the agency uses.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 11, 2021)

DrParasite said:


> I've never been in a transit sprinter, so I can't speak for those...  but I've been in the back of these truck like the one below, and wish we weren't tripping over each other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe the Ford Ecoline van is out of production now. Transits are what the vast majority of type 2 ambulances are, with different roofline heights though even the midsize is high enough to be a huge benefit. Unfortunately unlike sprinters there aren’t long wheelbase options, so for services that carry more stuff (PPE, water rescue, irons, rehab stuff etc), there isn’t much going.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 11, 2021)

I’m a big guy, 61 about 250 pounds and I have no issues with working in a transit. I love the way they handle, they are incredibly nimble in a city and a lot easier to maneuver


----------

